

Laptops are the Stenotypes of Software Engineers - malloc47
http://www.malloc47.com/laptops-are-the-stenotypes-of-software-engineers/

======
psadri
I agree. In 5 years, very few people will be using anything with a keyboard.

main frames -> mini computers -> desktops -> laptops -> tablets / phones ->
... -> ambient computing.

~~~
pekk
Nothing beats a keyboard for efficiency of text input.

~~~
psadri
text input is important because today's computers are dumb and we have to type
a lot of text to get basic stuff done.

What if the computer was much more intelligent so you could express yourself
more concisely.

Also, what about contexts where your hands are not free? In a car for example?

